# Sea Lion 16 project



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and do include lots of pics!!!
Tell us a little about it I'm sure some of the guys on here know something about the hull.
Length? Beam? hp? Brand?


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool. Although it looks a little on the heavy-side; to me... [smiley=1-mmm.gif]
What're your plans for the project...
I agree with the railing... That thing must've went offshore back in the day. [smiley=shithappens.gif] [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


----------



## kylestrawn (Aug 7, 2010)

Additional info
L- 15'8"
B- 78"
70hp Yamaha

As far as how heavy it is, I have no idea. I'm sure it's full of saturated foam. I hear that stuff adds up to about 10lbs per cube foot. 

Pics are coming soon.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

AllGood. Lets see some tear down pics! [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## kylestrawn (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry it's taken so long for an update. Let me show you what I'm working with.


----------



## kylestrawn (Aug 7, 2010)

This is where it gets interesting...










now the first inspection...










Oh my! It's full of water and broken wood. 










Lets take a look at the bilge

















Just as I suspect. After a long life up north and 2 years of KyleStyle beating the snot out of it, this boat is a wreck.

Here's the big picture.









This is no good. maybe it wasn't coated in resin?


















This holiday weekend is going to be dedicated to tearing down the rest of the deck,getting all the soaked foam out, taking lots of measurements and, finally, shopping for a grinder I can become best friends with for a week or so. 

stay tuned.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Bosch or makita ... Get a resperator Safety goggles Gloves and a BIG Bottle of baby Power !!! Ear Pluggs and Tyvek Suit optional ;-)


----------



## kylestrawn (Aug 7, 2010)

It's been a while since I've updated this thread. I've spent a lot of time on nothing it seems. It took a few tires to get the outboard off, and moved into the garage. I've managed to cut out the front casting deck, the boxes on the rear, and have made some progress on the foam. 

It's been difficult to get measurements to say the least. Sole height is pretty obvious, but stringer layout is mostly guess work as they are almost all rotted away. 

I scratch my head in amazement thinking about all the rough water and big jumps I've made over the last 2 years. Amazed at how I didn't break this thing into pieces beneath my feet. 

As for the transom demo... I've been putting it off. Only the very bottom and very top are rotten to the point of being easily removed. I've been at it with a pry bar and a hammer trying to work out the middle. 

I've been playing with a lot of different options for layout. If I want to go with a flats boat type deck, or leave it mostly open for the near shore/ offshore fishing that I love to do.

There are a lot of what ifs, and what about... I'm about to be ready for the rebuild portion. I'll get some more pictures up, and maybe you guys can offer some suggestions.


----------



## kylestrawn (Aug 7, 2010)

The boat took a back seat to life for a while. Only having Wednesday and Sunday off are definitely a hindrance to getting much of anything done. 

With DST in full effect we're off!

I finally got it off the trailer. I was going at it solo with only a mickey mouse jack from a spare tire kit and a few blocks of wood. What a nerve racking proposition that was. It's currently sitting on styrofoam blocks while I remove the remainder of the structural supports. 

Finding a decent used trailer is an exercise in futility it seems. I'm just not up for shelling out 700 for a new one.

I mentioned last summer that I was having a hard time with planning the deck layout. I've chosen to make a console and attempt a leaning post livewell. I'm resigned to either putting the gas tank under the front deck, or console, but still have the ability to remove it.

I'll get some pictures up tonight. Thanks for looking.


----------

